# Reining



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

okay so over the past few years i have become obsessed with reining. I might not be able to do it now but i would like to in the future. I rode a horse that had some reining training and had reining blood in him. i know some of the more basic cues (but this horse basically did it on his own lol) i could spin and sort of slide and he would switch leads for me no problem. (in case anyone wants to know his name is Tom Cat. Apparently i've heard those names are good in the reining world but like i said i dont know)

But i just want to know how one would get started in the reining world? What would i have to do first?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Find a GOOD reining trainer. One who not only has NRHA earnings but also has non pro with earnings riding with them.


----------



## twhrider93 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't do reining....yet....I'd love to try it. I'd say listen to nrhareiner. Definately an expert. I would love to try it though!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i just started practicing some reining patterns with my boy, but i really dont know anything about showing or anything. have fun =]


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes listen to nrhareiner. Get a good coach it will make your life easier!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

thats what i was thinking i dont have the means or financial situation right now to get into it but i think i will definately find a good trainer......hmm i wonder if there are any reining trainers in NJ lol


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> thats what i was thinking i dont have the means or financial situation right now to get into it but i think i will definately find a good trainer......hmm i wonder if there are any reining trainers in NJ lol



There are quite a few good reining trainers in NJ. The first one that comes to mind and I would love it if he was a bit closer is Rokie Dare. He is in the NRHA Hall Of Fame and he trained quite a few of the horses that a friend of mine owned over the years including the dam to my Dun It mare.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> There are quite a few good reining trainers in NJ. The first one that comes to mind and I would love it if he was a bit closer is Rokie Dare. He is in the NRHA Hall Of Fame and he trained quite a few of the horses that a friend of mine owned over the years including the dam to my Dun It mare.


wow that's awesome....do you happen to know his rates?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

NO I do not know what he is charging now. Give him a call. Nice guy and if he is out of your range I would think he could point you in the right direction. Although a lot of times with reining trainers you get what you pay for. What he could help you with in a few months might take a year with anouther cheaper trainer.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Home


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> NO I do not know what he is charging now. Give him a call. Nice guy and if he is out of your range I would think he could point you in the right direction. Although a lot of times with reining trainers you get what you pay for. What he could help you with in a few months might take a year with anouther cheaper trainer.


that is very true.and thanks for the site.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck! If you need any help, I'll be glad. Reining is my main focus at the moment, although I'm sure nrhareiner knows more than me ^^


----------



## Tawny (Sep 20, 2009)

I just went to the National Western Stock Show a couple of days ago and I watched the Dodge Freestyle Reining and the next day saw the Paint Horse Reining. I'm hooked now, but I have no money to get a trainer, and unless I have an epiphany on how to get more time to work with my horse I'll just have the moves down and I couldn't get into showing, which is my dream right now... My trainer's son won the Paint Horse Reining and took second place, so my trainer could probably get some tips from him on how just to start with spins, sliding stops and rollbacks...
My horse is very good at turning on the hindquarters, so that gives me an in on spinning...obviously she doesn't have sliders on so I can't work on full-blown sliding stops with her. She's also naturally very good at lead changes. Does anybody have any tips on how to soften her sides up again and listen to my weight cues? 
Thanks!
Tawny


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

^Tawny can you please start anothr thread for your question you will get more answers. 
Thank you


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> There are quite a few good reining trainers in NJ.


What about MD?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You can go onto nrha.com and look under trainers. It will list all the trainers in the pro training program through NRHA. Also look at your local affiliate in your area they will have even a larger list of trainers in your area. Then ask the people in the affilate they will know of other trainers who might not have paid to get on their list or the NRHA list but show.


----------

